# Arkansas River Royal Gorge Takeout - Where to go?



## gmartin1215 (Sep 28, 2009)

A couple of commercial outfitters were trying to prevent private boaters from taking out at River Station this last weekend, even though there are signs that clearly say that it is Commercial and Private boater access now.

As long as you do your long-term parking on the west side of the 4th street viaduct, do the 15 minute load/un-load limit that is standard for all ramps, and use other courtesies, then you will be OK to use this ramp for private boating. If a commercial company does confront you about using the ramp, call AHRA (719-539-7289). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## gmartin1215 (Sep 28, 2009)

A map which was just released by AHRA representative, John Kreski.


----------

